# Force Science Coming to Massachusetts



## bluesamurai22

*Force Science 2 Day Training Program*​​​*Sponsor: *Burlington Massachusetts Police Department
*Location: *Lahey Clinic, 41 Mall Road Burlington Massachusetts
*Dates: *June 28 and 29, 2012
*Tuition: *$200/ Check made payable to the Burlington Police Department / Please write "FS Training" on check
*Register at: **www.bpd.org/force-science*

This program is designed to clearly present, in a practical and understandable fashion, the results of the most cutting edge research into the dynamics of human behavior during life-threatening encounters. The class is relevant for a wide range of law enforcement professionals including, but not limited to, line officers, administrators, investigators, IA personnel, critical incident teams, police psychologists and administrators.

The class will explore Force Science, the application of unbiased scientific principles and processes designed to determine the true nature of suspect provocation and officer response (action-reaction dynamics). The goal of the program is to encourage law enforcement professionals to apply the important concepts revealed in this research when investigating, reconstructing, recalling or otherwise analyzing a use of force. The integration of this information has been proven to enhance the accuracy and thoroughness of decisions made relative to behavior and performance during the incident.

The Force Science Institute uses sophisticated time-and-motion measurements to document-for the first time-critical hidden truths about the physical and mental dynamics of life-threatening events, particularly officer-involved shootings. Its startling findings profoundly impact officer training and safety, and the public's naive perceptions. In fact, the Institute's findings have been directly credited with saving officer lives on the street and with preventing some officers from going to prison after being wrongly accused of criminally using deadly force.

*This fast-paced program will destroy myths and uncover the facts.*​​​Force Science researchers have destroyed myths and discovered cold facts about some of the most controversial force issues, including:

• How threatening suspects end up shot in the back by well-trained officers making valid, lawful shooting decisions.

• Why officers continue to fire "extra" rounds in high-adrenaline confrontations after the threat has ended.

• What popular tactics used by some officers trying to reduce lag time actually put the officers at greater risk.

• How perceptual distortions and stress-induced memory gaps can impact an officer's ability to accurately recall incident details.

• How quickly suspects can launch an attack and why officers and trainers must take Force Science speed studies into account when preparing for a confrontation.

• What "ready" position is really best for reducing lag time in an armed encounter.

• Why unsnapping a holster in an attempt to decrease lag time may not be a sound tactical idea.

• How investigators can best "mine" officers' memories and avoid interviewing mistakes that can put the officer, the investigator and the entire department in jeopardy.

*For questions or more information contact Lieutenant Glen Mills - [email protected] or call 781-505-4945*​​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wow. This sounds really cool... If I was on I'd definitely be interested in this class.


----------



## Hush

Dont need to be on to take classes, collect those certificates and put them in your "I-Love-Me" binder.


----------



## LA Copper

I think I'm gonna be back there during these dates. Samurai, do you mind out of state folks attending?


----------



## bluesamurai22

Any brother and sister officers are very welcome. I want as many officers as possible to take this training in the hopes that they will have a better chance of surviving armed encounters and the aftermath of these incidents.


----------



## LA Copper

Roger that, thanks much. 

When do you need to have the check in by? I've also got a few buddies back there who will probably attend with me. I just have to ensure I'm gonna be back there during those dates.


----------



## bluesamurai22

If you could send the check once you receive a confirmation e-mail from me that would be great.


----------



## LA Copper

I'm wondering when the last date is that you need to know by? I'd like to verify that I'm gonna be back there during that time frame before I send a check.


----------



## bluesamurai22

The sooner the better 

I know a lot of people want to go to this but I hope they don't wait too long to register or pay. We need a certain number of paid registrations by April 30 or we will have to cancel. After that, we would like to get the payments in as soon as possible. Because seating is limited I am going to reserve the seats based on who pays first. I would hate to have to turn people away because they registered and then didn't pay in time.

I am worried about getting enough people paid early for us to go forward but I also have a strong feeling that this will fill up rapidly as the date draws closer.


----------



## gm7988

Is this a day time event or is it run at night?


----------



## bluesamurai22

Days - 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.


----------



## NHCopper

Hi bluesamuarai- Your registration link doesn't appear to be working and when I went to the Burlington website there was no way register. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## NHCopper

Hey bluesamurai22- Any word on this class and if it is still going to happen? I am interested in attending but the link to register does not work. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## bluesamurai22

Sorry, I haven't checked in here for a while. I don't know what happened to the link above but it is on our site at www.bpd.org under "Training" and I will re-post it here: http://bpd.org/force-science

If anyone else has any issues in the future please send me a message or use the contact form on the Burlington Police website


----------



## bluesamurai22

Also, I should mention that Dr. Bill Lewinski will be one of the instructors. This is a rare opportunity since Force Science has taken off and he has become very busy.

This training is good for all police officers but I would strongly recommend that every department send their Use-of-Force instructors, their internal Affairs Investigators and their Accreditation Managers. When you look at all of the shootings we have had around here over the past two years it is surprising that this class is not already overbooked. This training will shape your use-of-force policies and how you investigate these cases for years to come.

Every Police Union Official and every Union Attorney who might have to represent an officer in a police shooting or serious use-of-force case should also go. These cases cost officers their jobs and they cost unions tens and even hundreds of thousands of dollars to fight.

Of the Five 5-Day classes being offered this year 2 have already sold out. These two day classes normally sell out very quickly.


----------



## bluesamurai22

Just a reminder that now is a good time to sign up for this class. June is generally the best time of year to make a request for your department to send you to training because most of the departments here are on a July 1 to June 30 budget cycle. Any money not spent by June 30 goes back to your city or town general fund.

Please let your training people know this opportunity isn't going to come around here again for a very long time and they can spend $200 per officer on this or lose it. This class could save an officers life or save a department millions in a lawsuit.


----------



## LA Copper

Is anyone going? I'm still thinking about it. Maybe we could have a little informal Meet and Greet afterward if any of our Masscops folks are gonna be there.


----------



## LA Copper

LA Copper said:


> Is anyone going? I'm still thinking about it. Maybe we could have a little informal Meet and Greet afterward if any of our Masscops folks are gonna be there.


Guess the lack of responses answers my question. Bummer.


----------



## bluesamurai22

I'm going

BTW - times are 08:30 to 16:30 each day

Also for anyone interested - Another one of this years five 5-day FS classes just sold out in Virginia. You won't see Force Science available here again for quite some time. You also won't see it for only $200 either.


----------



## Hush

Sounds interesting, ill be away that weekend but back Mon LACOPPER. Definitely in for ...adult beverages ...and more training like last summer. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LA Copper

Blue,

Is there a decent, but affordable, hotel nearby? My buddy would be coming from New Hampster and I'd be coming from the South Shore so it would be easier to stay nearby. 

Plus we could get together after class to talk shop if the mood arises.


----------



## Hush

LA Copper said:


> Blue,
> 
> Is there a decent, but affordable, hotel nearby?


 http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Motel_Caswell-Tewksbury_Massachusetts.html

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluesamurai22

I just checked the closest hotel (Hyatt) and it is sold out. CandleWood up near the Mall / Cinema / Restaurants is the cheapest at about $90 a night. It is a long term stay hotel and it isn't too bad there. You can see the training site (Lahey Clinic) from here.


----------



## bluesamurai22

Hush said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Motel_Caswell-Tewksbury_Massachusetts.html
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Funny!


----------



## niteowl1970

Hush said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Motel_Caswell-Tewksbury_Massachusetts.html


Poor Russ Caswell...


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ws-Motel_Caswell-Tewksbury_Massachusetts.html


One of your favorite frequent dives?



> *"ROOMS BY THE HOUR"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewed January 7, 2012
> *2*
> 
> people found this review helpful
> Hookers, Drug Addicts, Drug Dealers Need I Say More?!. Dirty, Disgusting & Old! Do Not Stay Here!!!!!


----------



## LA Copper

Thanks Hush... and I thought we got along with each other too! Which room do you recommend from your prior experiences there?


----------



## niteowl1970

LA Copper said:


> Thanks Hush... and I thought we got along with each other too! Which room do you recommend from your prior experiences there?


Tewksbury is one thing, but some of the places you've seen out in LA must make some horror film.


----------



## LA Copper

niteowl1970 said:


> Tewksbury is one thing, but some of the places you've seen out in LA must make some horror film.


True, and I don't stay at those places either!

Out here, a lovely place such as the one Hush was kind enough to recommend would be a haven for our methemphetamine friends.


----------



## bluesamurai22

If you didn't sign up you really missed out. If anyone ever gets the chance to take this I very highly recommend. Force Science is currently conducting studies that will change how we train. They have an excellent free newsletter: http://www.forcescience.org/fsinews/archive/


----------

